# Crystal Beach 04/12/2012



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys sorry for the late post.I had a kitchen pass and while looking at the web cam decided to make a run.Wind was howling but I could still yak a line out.It was Bull Red weather for sure.Had my Uncle along whom has not caught one in over 10 yrs.He was all smiles.Ended up with 2.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

great work guys


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Nice work fighting the wind, great bulls.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.574604,-98.415186


----------



## sarbot (Apr 10, 2012)

*Curious - - what bait were you using . . .*

Curious - - what bait were you using . . .


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Fresh Mullet heads were the bait of choice.Also had a run on about a6 inch croaker.Ran two Cow nosed out with no takers.This weekend is looking interesting.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

any seaweed?


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Here now just a lil weed.








Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

